# Rotala indica and leaves per node?



## Revernance (Aug 20, 2007)

I think I might have two different plant. I know one of them has to be Rotala indica. 
The other one looks like Rotala indica, but it has THREE leaves per node. From my understanding, Rotala indica has TWO leaves per node? 
I'm so confused!


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I'm assuming that you're talking about _Rotala rotundifolia_, which is quite common in the hobby. _R. __indica_ is really something else.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=39&category=genus&spec=Rotala

Anyway, as with many stem plants, the number of leaves per node is variable. Nodes may have two, three or even four leaves. _Rotala sp._ 'green', which may or may not be a variety of _R. rotundifolia_, always has two.


----------

